# Blackwater wade fishing (sort of)



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Well we went down to Blackwater to get some relaxation and maybe even find a spot deep enough to get cooled off in the water. This is the first time I have ever been to the river and not had a cane pole or something. (There was a net in the bed of my truck though, so I wasn't completely without fishing gear if I needed it!) Well after a while I started looking around seeing what kind of critters I could catch by hand and of course she wanted to bring most of them home. We came home with a little turtle, 2 little crawdads, a baby green bream, and what I thought at first was a tadpole. Well after I got home I went to looking around and noticed this tadpole had whiskers. Well being as how I know tadpoles don't have whiskers I was able to figure out that this particular tadpole was actually a baby catfish. Smallest catfish I have ever seend in my life, and I have seen swarms of baby catfish at the river before... Anyway... she got home from work and I am all excited and start to tell her about my revelation and she says yea I thought it was a baby catfish, but you told me it was a tadpole so I figured you must be right because you know a lot more about fishing and fish than I do. :notworthy: Well played. lol. Well anyway I just wanted to share these pictures with you guys and show you the little rascal and his temporary home!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Thats cool...
I have to say that when I first saw your picture on the recent pics thingy on the side,I thought it was something dirty...till I saw it fullsize...


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

hahaha that is too funny


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Thats cool...
> I have to say that when I first saw your picture on the recent pics thingy on the side,I thought it was something dirty...till I saw it fullsize...


Lmao.


----------

